# Longines HydroConquest or Oris Aquis



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

*Longines HydroConquest or Oris Aquis*


View Advert


Hi there, I'm on the lookout for either an Oris Aquis or Longines HydroConquest (auto or quartz).

Anybody have one for sale?

I've been lookig on eBay but I fear there are a fair few fakes kicking about (especially the Longines).

Yours hopefully!




*Advertiser*

mrzee



*Date*

12/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Still looking especially if you have a Hydroconquest you want rid of.


----------

